# Delta Attendants And Fleet Service Attempt To Organize



## GBNorman (Sep 16, 2018)

Forbes reports that two Delta crafts - Attendants and Fleet Service that are presently Non-Agreement will be holding representation elections to certify a union to represent them.

Delta has traditionally had fewer crafts than any "major" working without Agreements. When they merged with Northwest, they successfully "busted" Agreement employees such as Attendants.

I defer to readers to decide whether or not the Employees should be successful.

Finally, I find it interesting how Amtrak CEO Richard Anderson was with Delta at the time of the merger. Now at Amtrak, he may be up to some "Union Busting" with the Service Workers by seeking proposals to contract out (newspeak: oursource) on-board service activities.


----------



## PVD (Sep 16, 2018)

As far as I know, the recently ratified labor contracts have a number of years to run. I do not know what the sub contracting protections in the agreement are, but I would not be surprised if subbing out existing bargaining unit work is a non starter. When Delta was growing as a predominantly non agreement carrier, they were more interested in work rules as opposed to drastically undercutting salaries and benefits. It is one of the reasons why they were able to avoid organizing drives.


----------



## caravanman (Sep 17, 2018)

I confess that I don't understand the anti-union views that seem so widespread in America?

From my perspective, I read historicaly about mine workers having to buy their own candles, and spend their wages in the compamy owned store. Fruit pickers who are of use when needed, but expected to "disappear" and live off fresh air the rest of the year.

It is not the "dark ages" now, but have employers changed that much, the myth of Corporate Responsibility seems pretty threadbare to me.

Americans work the longest hours, have the least paid holidays, and yet somehow feel that their employers are treating them well?

There may be a few philanthropic employers, but most businesses are hard nosed, the less they give to the employees, the more for the owners.

I don't expect to win many friends by my pro union stance, but I can live with that.






Ed.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Sep 17, 2018)

Spot on Eddie!

As our Founding Fathers said: " We can hang together, or we can hang seperately."

Part of it is that most sheeple in this Country really believe the hogwash that anyone can get rich if they work hard and toady up to the rich.

Our biggest Law Firms make a fortune running a scam called Labor Relations, which is short hand for "divide and conquer" and help ensure that our 10% continue to own 90% of this countries wealth!

And with our bought and paid for Politicians helping the greedy rich keep workers in their place, the result is what we currently have.

Similar to what happened in England by convincing the herd to support the gutting of the European Union eh?


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Sep 17, 2018)

GBNorman said:


> Forbes reports that two Delta crafts - Attendants and Fleet Service that are presently Non-Agreement will be holding representation elections to certify a union to represent them. Delta has traditionally had fewer crafts than any "major" working without Agreements. When they merged with Northwest, they successfully "busted" Agreement employees such as Attendants. I defer to readers to decide whether or not the Employees should be successful. Finally, I find it interesting how Amtrak CEO Richard Anderson was with Delta at the time of the merger. Now at Amtrak, he may be up to some "Union Busting" with the Service Workers by seeking proposals to contract out (newspeak: oursource) on-board service activities.


I find it "interesting" that you believe future success or failure of a union should be up to us instead of the employees actually voting on it.


----------

